# Painted office building for Remax



## AtchleyPandC (Jan 13, 2018)

Offices,bathrooms,conference rooms,kitchen and hallways. Did multiple accent walls. All walls done with SW Duration matte finish and all trim and doors done with SW Pro classic.


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks great!! Remax the realtor? Maybe they can swing you work from homeowners selling or buying. Those are gravy repaints. No furniture to move or cover just smooth sailing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks sharp. What are the colors?


Looks like Black Magic possibly and some off white stuff. Good quality paints you put on, should last them awhile.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

AtchleyPandC said:


> Offices,bathrooms,conference rooms,kitchen and hallways. Did multiple accent walls. All walls done with SW Duration matte finish and all trim and doors done with SW Pro classic.


I'm not too sure they will like the matte when they get fingerprints smudges etc. and find out they can't clean it off without getting shiners!

Would of went with an eggshell, myself.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> I'm not too sure they will like the matte when they get fingerprints smudges etc. and find out they can't clean it off without getting shiners!
> 
> Would of went with an eggshell, myself.



That's why you have to know your products. 



Duration, is washable and actually works pretty well. I just got finished doing an interior with the Matte lineup in all kinds of colors and they all did really well washing anything off. 



But you are correct, if it was a lesser paint or a cheaper product you would definitely have issues with the matte finish.


----------

